# Tabelle in Visual Basic



## wewa (16. September 2008)

Hallo!

Gibt es in Visual Basic 6 eigentlich auch ein Tabellen-Element? Wenn ja, wie heißt das?

Oder muss ich in VB eine Tabelle z.B. aus einzelnen Textfeldern aufbauen?

Danke.


----------



## wincnc (16. September 2008)

Hallo

Ja das gibt´s.
Es kommt darauf an für was Du die Tabelle brauchst.
Schau mal im Menü Extras - Komponenten nach Microsoft Datagrid Control 6.0 oder Microsoft Flexgrid Control 6.0 Flexgrid oder nach dem ListView, das findest Du in den Microsoft Common Controls 6.0.


----------



## wewa (16. September 2008)

Danke!

Ich werde Flexgrid verwenden. Aber wie kann ich da zur Laufzeit Daten eintragen (ähnlich wie bei MS Excel)?

LG wewa

PS: Die Komponenten kann man in VB6 im Menü _Projekt - Komponenten..._ hinzufügen.


----------



## Zvoni (16. September 2008)

Ich habe Flexgrid noch nie verwendet, aber ich gehe jede Wette ein, dass es irgendwie in dieser Art gehen sollte:

myFlexgrid1.Cell(Zeile,Spalte)=Wert

Ob die Eigenschaft jetzt "Cell" oder irgendwie anderst heisst, und ob es Zeile, Spalte oder umgekehrt heisst, weiss ich jetzt aber auch nicht


----------



## wewa (16. September 2008)

Was verwendest du dann um eine Tabelle zu erstellen?



> ...dass es irgendwie in dieser Art gehen sollte:
> 
> myFlexgrid1.Cell(Zeile,Spalte)=Wert


So möchte ich es ja nicht machen. Es sollte so ähnlich wie bei Textboxen funktionieren, dass ich - zur Laufzeit - den Cursor in eine Zelle setzen kann und dann meinen Text eintippen kann.
Dafür muss es doch irgend eine Eigenschaft geben?


----------



## wewa (16. September 2008)

Ganz so einfach wie ich mir das gedacht habe ist es doch nicht.
Aber auf ActiveVB.de bin ich fündig geworden.
VB 5/6-Tipp 0104: MSFlexGrid mit Texteingabe für einzelne Zellen


----------

